# FNP or Glock in 357 sig



## mnhntr (Mar 23, 2008)

I will be buying a pistol for concealed carry and have narrowed my choices down to these two. i have no experience with the FNP pistols but have used a few of their weapons in the army. i love glock pistols because of the reliability and accuracy in the three i have shot. what say you on these two weapons?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

mnhntr said:


> I will be buying a pistol for concealed carry and have narrowed my choices down to these two. i have no experience with the FNP pistols but have used a few of their weapons in the army. i love glock pistols because of the reliability and accuracy in the three i have shot. what say you on these two weapons?


I hate the Glock trigger. However - be aware that the FNP is DA/SA.

U can come read some info on the FNP at the FN Forum if you like.


----------



## mnhntr (Mar 23, 2008)

thanks for the reply. i kinda like the option of the SA/DA on the FNP but not having shot one, i am speaking from general knowledge.


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

I have a G31c. I had some problems with the mags when I bought it (new) not locking the slide on the last shot and not loading correctly. I took it back to where I bought it and they gave me some .40 mags and I've had no issues since. I don't shoot it that much because of the cost of 357sig ammo, but it's a nice piece. I trust it now.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

I have had a Glock 32C and I love it. It's the pistol I primarily carry. I don't have to worry about it getting banged up, and I am confident in it's functionality. The recoil on .357Sig is a bit sharp if you haven't shot one before, but it is manageable with practice. I can get good double taps with it at 27 feet. 

Zhur


----------



## mnhntr (Mar 23, 2008)

thanks guys i have heard from some experts that the compinsated model is out for concealed carry due to getting burned if having to fire from an awkward position (close to yourself). i really like the glocks and would just go with the 31 or 32 reg models. i am torn on these two pistols


----------

